# Summer Golf



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Has anyone tried the summer golf packages before. 

Do the courses get packed or do you stand a fair chance of getting a round?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Golf in the middle of the summer? Must be mad to stand outside in the sun for hours in the heat. Do they offer free treatment for heat stroke?

Seriously, all the golfers I know put away their clubs for June-Sept.

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Only mad dogs and golfers go out in the midday sun


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

odd isn't it, if we "none'' moderators put up non relevant posts, the mods delete key goes off like a machine gun,

but if they put them up........


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

How are these non relevant posts?

2 people have given their views on golf in the summer, both suggesting that golf courses will be quiet in the summer. There is a reason the prices are reduced. It is called the temperature.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

About half a dozen of us from work have joined the Jebel Ali summer swing deal. I`ve played a couple of times this week and it was no problem. The real heat/humidity hasn`t started yet but we plan to play either early morning or late afternoon and the attraction of Jebel Ali resort was that the course is only a 9-Holer (don`t get excited Andy!) and for an extra 700Dhs you also get 4 months family membership of the beach club. 
9 holes of golf then crashing out with a cold beer by the pool doesn`t sound too bad as long as you take plenty of water and sunscreen. 
As for the numbers on the course I don`t think that there will be too much of a problem, I paid just this week and was only number 46 to take up the deal and anyway you just phone in advance and book your tea time so no need to just turn up on spec. 
The prices are a lot cheaper everywhere so we intend to try some of the top courses when the prices are down too, some of them have air conditioned buggies i believe.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, it was the jebal ali I was thinking of as it is so close to work. I miss playing, but golf here is just far to expensive to do normally, so if I can at least get a few games over the summer it will be better than nothing.

I think I'll go up and have a look.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The deal we went for is the weekday package as we work shifts and I guess the weekends will be busier anyway. It was 1750dhs for the 4 months golf including buggies and range balls plus 700 for the 4 months beach club membership, if you are a Uga member its about 100 less i think. 
If you play more than 7 rounds in 4 months you`ve saved money so it was a bit of a no brainer for us, maybe see you down there!! Cheers!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cadas said:


> odd isn't it, if we "none'' moderators put up non relevant posts, the mods delete key goes off like a machine gun,
> 
> but if they put them up........



Whatever are you talking about? No posts have been deleted in this thread and you have been given practical responses.

We are moderators as we know a lot about Dubai and the UAE. We spend a great deal of time answering questions, no matter how silly they are.

-


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Golf in the middle of the summer? Must be mad to stand outside in the sun for hours in the heat. Do they offer free treatment for heat stroke?
> -



Yeah....really practical.



My thanks goes to Felix who gave a really good and helpful answer to the question.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cadas said:


> Yeah....really practical.
> 
> 
> 
> My thanks goes to Felix who gave a really good and helpful answer to the question.



Did you leave your sense of humour on the plane? Both Ogri & I gave you answers, but with some humour. Without it you'll have a tough time here.

You'll also get nowhere by being rude to people on this board.


-


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Did you leave your sense of humour on the plane? Both Ogri & I gave you answers, but with some humour. Without it you'll have a tough time here.
> 
> You'll also get nowhere by being rude to people on this board.
> 
> ...


Im sorry, but I was not rude....I just have no time for patronising ****

I asked if anyone had 'tried'the summer offers. You came back with a nonsense reply about sunscreen.

Please think back to when you lost your sense of humour about spit roasting....

I have been on this forum for close to a year now, and i have got more and more fed up with the lack of real information. When we had crazy and maz here and the other who left when it all went silly, we got answers ,with humour. Not humour without answers....

But remember.....it was you moderators who clamped down heavily on ínappropriate'humour then with the high brow nonsense about this being a forum for information. How did yours or ogris post help? I live here, I know its hot...thats why summer golf is cheap.

Look how things are now...the poor chap who asked about driving to qatar recently....simply got abused about why he wanted to drive and not fly....... eventually someone actually answered his question, but not before andy capp et all had had a go.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You need to remember, people give up a lot of their time to try and help on here.

It is the posters who make the forum, no-one else. Pure and simple.

I'm not going down the road of why various people no longer post here, their choice.

As for digs at other members, bear in mind, they have been here a lot longer than you and have far more knowledge about the UAE in general. If their posts have some humour before you get the whole answer, chill out. Life is too short to be uptight.

By the way, there is a world of difference between a comment about sunscreen and others about (and don't be naive) spit-roasting.


----------

